# Kuron's Brothers Comic



## Phife (Mar 31, 2010)

First off, I have no idea where this would go so I am putting it here in hopes someone sees it...

A while ago, I lost everything on my computer to a system restore and lost everything. One of the things I cannot seem to recover is a comic that Kuron once made of his characters at the gym, mainly that of Juxta and Raux. I had mailed him but he won't be resubmitting them again. However, he did give me permission to ask around for it and so here I am. 

The comic is about satire and kuron at the gym and how kuron isn't doing much at all. it is then that the brothers walk in and satire explains why he did not want to join the brothers. 

If anyone has these files, could you please share them? I found this comic really amazing and rather deep. 


Thank you so much in advance! 


PS - if you have the one about "hearts", that would be very helpful!


----------



## Phife (Apr 12, 2010)

bump?


----------

